# The new James Brown Bio-pic



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

_Get on Up_ got a pretty good review here: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/01/movies/get-on-up-stars-chadwick-boseman-as-james-brown.html?ref=arts

Mick Jagger was the music producer, and he apparently made sure Brown's original vocals were used throughout.

The director speaks about one scene here: http://nyti.ms/1kpcyP7


----------

